# Getting Tickets / Cards to start work



## paulala (Jul 8, 2012)

We are looking into moving from NZ to QLD or WA. Hubby is a builder / labourer and has been in the industry for years, doesn't hold many quals but intends to finalise his never completed apprenticeship before we go. He does have his NZ site safe certificate and Heavy Truck, forklift licence. Are these transferable to Oz or will he need to re-sit these once getting to Australia? If so have you got any recommendations for how to go about this quickly and cost effectively? Do you know of areas that are screaming out for basic builders. 
Thanks heaps


----------



## jimmyzak (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi I think the forklift ticket doesnt transfer over here but not exactly sure
I know a new company that is the cheapest for getting tickets that ive seen and have alot of mining experience with the trainers. The contact i have for them is 0402473984 and the blokes name is Adam. 
Hope this helps a little


----------



## jimmyzak (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi I think the forklift ticket doesnt transfer over here but not exactly sure
I know a new company that is the cheapest for getting tickets that ive seen and have alot of mining experience with the trainers. The contact i have for them is 0402473984 and the blokes name is Adam. 
Hope this helps a little


----------

